# Older Buck Banding



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,

It has been a long time since I posted anything but hoping y'all can help me out. I have the vet scheduled tomorrow to come out and band 2 of my 5 year old Nigerian bucks. I no longer need them for breeding so am thinking castrating them will be best for them. I am attached to them so selling them is not an option for me. The vet says surgical castration is too risky for them, so banding will be best.

Has anyone had experience with this at this age? I have always banded my younger guys but not this old. How long will they be uncomfortable? Also, if you guys think it is risky for them please tell me because I do not want to lose them of course. 

Thank you so much,

Elizabeth


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oooh, I don't think it's advised to band at this age....due to pain. Why does he think castration will be risky?? Is this a livestock vet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've banded adult bucks before with no problems. They will probably be just fine. They're uncomfortable for the first few days or so, but the vet can give you pain meds.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've done adult bucks with Calicrate banders. We put the band on and then cut the sack off about an inch below the band after a week or so. The tissue dies pretty quick and that way there isn't the smell of the dead flesh or the sack annoying the bucks. 

Surgical castration is best done before a year old. The older they get, the more risk there is for bleeding and herniation. Even my 8 month old boy was on the edge for getting it done as he was very large and mature.


----------



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you already for the quick responses. I'm usually pretty tough but actually am a little nervous about this. I have banamine for the pain. 

Yes, he is a livestock vet and he said there is too much of a bleeding risk with the surgical castration. 

Guess just needed a little reassurance it's okay to do. Just doesn't seem fair to leave them in a constant rut and get no relief. That is why I am having them done. 

Thanks again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One of the older bucks I Calicrate banded is still in my herd at 13 years old right now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank you for asking this  Jill how old was the oldest you have banded? Do they still have a big......'breeding drive' after? I've always said I would band my boy when I'm done with him but he really likes the girls in heat so was wondering if it would actually be better to find him a few girls every year instead of banding and having him go nuts and interfere with the other boys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh thank you for asking this  Jill how old was the oldest you have banded?
> 4 years
> Do they still have a big......'breeding drive' after?
> None at all, Jeter does occasionally mount a young girl but, isn't serious about it.
> I've always said I would band my boy when I'm done with him but he really likes the girls in heat so was wondering if it would actually be better to find him a few girls every year instead of banding and having him go nuts and interfere with the other boys


He will loose the urges just like he had always been a wether. Jeter keeps my buck under control, he doesn't allow abuse of the does or fighting between bucks in the herd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh good because he's getting really close to needing to be banded I just didn't want to end up having the same issue I do now but also not getting anything from him lol so my plan is back on


----------



## BiGully Farm (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The vet came and everything went fine. Was expecting more drama from them. So relieved.


----------

